# Gamecam.... WIE?



## Seryma (9. März 2008)

Ich hatte mal eine Gamecam runtergeladen, die ging aber nie.... jetzt hab ich die nimmer, ich will aber endlich videos machen, von unserer gilde und unsere raids und so...

könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich die runterladen kann + eine anleitung auf deutsch?!

bitte keine beiträge wie "Schau bei google", (auch an die "oberlustigen" die das jetz gleich sagen werden -.-), dort hab ichs nur auf englisch gefunden, und das kapier ich net wirklich^^

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Paladom (9. März 2008)

Ich bin mal so schlau:

http://www.google.de -> Suchwörter: Gamecam deutsch -> 4. Eintrag von oben ist http://www.chip.de/downloads/Game-Cam_29003842.html

Oberlustig? Ich finde es eher traurig. Entschuldigung.


----------



## Seryma (9. März 2008)

das hatte ich damals runtergeladen, das hat nicht gefunzt =/


anleitung?!


----------



## Paladom (9. März 2008)

Tut für Gamecam:

Gleiche Suchmaske und Eingabe -> 3. Eintrag von oben ist http://www.weshow.com/de/p/14821/gamecam_tutorial

By the way kann ich dir nur Fraps nahelegen. Ich denke, das ist wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen.


----------



## Leiko (9. März 2008)

Wenn du Windoof Vista nutzt kannste gamecam vergessen das es unter vist ''noch'' nicht läuft. Lad dir halt Fraps!


----------



## Seryma (9. März 2008)

ich hab aber kein vista -.-


----------



## Leiko (9. März 2008)

Wenn du Windoof Vista nutzt kannste gamecam vergessen das es unter vist ''noch'' nicht läuft. Lad dir halt Fraps! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (9. März 2008)

Leiko schrieb:


> Wenn du Windoof Vista nutzt kannste gamecam vergessen das es unter vist ''noch'' nicht läuft. Lad dir halt Fraps!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HALLO?! ich benutz kein vista!


----------



## Seryma (9. März 2008)

@ Paladom:

hab alles gemacht was beschrieben wurde.... geht net =/


----------



## Paladom (9. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> @ Paladom:
> 
> hab alles gemacht was beschrieben wurde.... geht net =/




Dann kann ich dir echt nur Fraps empfehlen. Benutze ich selber und funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich mag Gamecam auch nicht.


----------



## Seryma (9. März 2008)

kostet fraps nicht einiges und braucht nen haufen speicher?!


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2008)

Wenn Du keinen freien Festplattenspeicher hast solltest Du von Videobearbeitung die Finger lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (9. März 2008)

Hast du etwa einen Penny in den Thread gesteckt?


> Wenn ich einen Penny in dem Thread finde, dann bist du dran!



Scrubs???


----------



## Seryma (10. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du keinen freien Festplattenspeicher hast solltest Du von Videobearbeitung die Finger lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab eigentlich noch 200gb frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich hab gehört das braucht für ein 2 minuten video 1 gb... und das is mir eindeutig zuviel, da ich das zeug auf meiner platte ja auf meinen neuen pc kopieren werde^^


----------



## Paladom (10. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ich hab eigentlich noch 200gb frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einstellungssache würde ich sagen. Und wenn nicht, kannst du das Video hinterher noch mit dem Programm Super o.ä. runterrechnen lassen. Kleiner Tip: Probier es doch einfach aus. Es lässt sich auch problemlos wieder deinstallieren. Kostet dich nichts, ausser 10 Minuten Zeit.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

gibts ne gratis version von fraps die mehr als 10sec aufnimmt? ..

wenn ja link plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivas- (10. März 2008)

Von der Gamecam gibt es jetzt auch eine Vista-Version. 

http://www.mygamerscam.com/?language=en

und wenn´s dann noch nicht klappt, gibt es hier ... noch die neuen Vista Codex

http://vista-codec-package.softonic.de/


----------



## Seryma (11. März 2008)

Rivas- schrieb:


> Von der Gamecam gibt es jetzt auch eine Vista-Version.
> 
> http://www.mygamerscam.com/?language=en
> 
> ...



irgendwie check ich net wieso hier was für vista gepostet wird xDDD

ich hab kein vista =/


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

naja, ich würd mal sagen, dass hat 2 Gründe

1) oben wurde erwähnt, dass fraps net unter vista läuft, jetzt läuft es auch unter vista und er hat das (mit beweis) berichtigt
2) wenn mal wer nach gamecam sucht (es gibt menschen die die sufu benutzen!) und dann fraps probieren will weil er diesen thread findet aber vista nutzt, der wird sich freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qlimarius (12. März 2008)

Also dass man bei der Free/Shareware version von Fraps nur begrenzt aufnehmen kann is mir auh so geläufig... was es aber kostet sich die Vollversion zu holen weiß ich net auch net wieviel Spiecher es benötigt aber wie einer meiner Vorredner schon gesagt hat ist das bestimmt nur Einstellungssache..

Ich habe mal das Programm WeGame getestet wurde hier im Forum mal irgendwo gepostet weiß aber keinen link ma.. im zweifels die SuFu oder Google nutzen.. man muss sich da anmelden kann aber im gegenzug seine Videos gleich im Internet vorstellen eine Zeitbegrenzung gibt es meines Wissens nicht hab aber bisher auch nur kleinere "Testvideos" gedreht... is allerdings auch in englisch


----------



## Dranay (15. März 2008)

Fraps braucht nur dann viel Speicherplatz für die Videos, wenn du A Sound mit auf nimmst, B die FPS zu hoch stellst (die die aufgezeichnet werden sollen, 24 reichen eigentlich) und du C eine zu hohe Auflösung einstellst um aufzunehmen. Versuch einfach mal 800x600 oder 1024x768 als Aufnahmegröße.

Ein Tipp noch, wenn du die Freeversion von Fraps benutzt, kannst du danach nicht mehr auf eine Vollversion umsteigen. Die Freeversi setzt irgend nen Mist in die Registry und du kannst dann keine Vollversion mehr nutzen.

Da bleiben dir also 3 Optionen^^

1. Demoversion nutzen und dich mit 30 Sekunden Filmschnippeln zufireden geben, was aber scheiße ist, wenn du ne Raid filmen willst.

2. Vollversion kaufen, kost ca 30€ und gut ist

3. Einen Freund fragen der die Vollversi hat, oder dir was einfallen lassen woher du dir ne Versi bessorgen kannst.

Punkt 3 ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, da du damit unter Umständen gegen Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt und dich gegebenenfalls strafbar machst.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung, wie man bei Gamecam aufnhemen unten rechts das kleine Fenster ausblendet?


----------

